# THEY HAVE ARRIVED :) bettas from thailand!(AQUABID)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!  I got my 4 bettas from Thailand on wednesday, so here they are, better pics to come soon i kinda did these fast.

The first pic is DT female, I think Im gonna end up breeding her, but I have NO IDEA what male to choose? I hope her colours come out more as she settles in! 

Second pic to forth pic is the "Mustard Dragon". He needs a name, suggestions?  He is so gorgeous, he settled in perfectly fine, loves his 5 gallon to himself 

fifth pic and sixth pic is the DT CT. these pics are of him, not even flaring...lol hes really cool looking. He has SO MUCH personality, as soon as I took him out of the box and I would put my face or finger up to him and hed swim in circles flaring at me, I named him Charlie, i dont know why but just came to me lol.

7th pic is of the white hm, he is my favourite, unforunately...hes having a hard time settling in. Hes very unactive, eating little, I HOPE he pulls through! Hes gorgeous, hes white with pink fins but I also see yellow on him as well! better pics to come soon, hard to take a pic of him he doesnt move much lol.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i like the third pic and you have 39 males and 7 females :O


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

actually 42 males & 8 females now  LOL


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you have the males in all filtered heated tanks or just containers no filter/heaters??


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Id say half of them are in some individual tanks that are heated/filtered, some in divided tanks(5 gallons, 10 gallons). Too much to explain! Lol some are in actually aquariums and the rest are In bowls, they still get awesome treatment lol I'm always cleaning them!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

wow tat would take forever!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

wow! your last male looks lime my HM male, Sexy!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm it takes a bit of time, not as long as you'd think. And I clean something everyday so its not that bad lol if I do everything in one day then it takes a couple hours lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL thats the way to go


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, the last one is gorgeous! And the DT female's cute, too.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's an eye popping :shock: collection. 
Do you have a betta wall or have them all scattered around the house?
I enjoy water changes too... it's a relaxing time where I can closely monitor my fish and it keeps me away from the TV LOL!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> That's an eye popping :shock: collection.
> Do you have a betta wall or have them all scattered around the house?
> I enjoy water changes too... it's a relaxing time where I can closely monitor my fish and it keeps me away from the TV LOL!



Thank you! And Haha yes actually I have a betta wall(I'll post a pic later) right now they are in 1/2 gallon cases (just realized they were that small!) but I am currently waiting for my 1 gallon cases to be made! Besides I still take care of them really well  only about 15 of them are in these cases and the rest are in 1.5 gallons or bigger


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh and I have them all in my room lol and a few in my washroom


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's awesome!
I'm tempted to change my setups all the time... but they are all doing so well (knock on wood) that I'm afraid a change will do them more harm than good. 
Still I would like to make a wall but I have to few for that... maybe when I have jarred fry 
I did see the perfect shelving unit...


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

They are all beautiful! My fav has to be the mustard dragon. He is stunning! <3

I'm still working on how to quickly do water changes on my 14. It feels like that is all I do these days once I get home from work! It doesn't help I have had at least 2 in QT for the last month for various ailments which translates into daily water changes for them.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The DT female looks just like my ST, Veil... I think I pointed that out on a different thread... well anyways, you should breed her w a tricolor betta like this (see below). Veil and this guy were a sibling pair, so this is the color your female is suited to!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

iheartmybettas said:


> They are all beautiful! My fav has to be the mustard dragon. He is stunning! <3
> 
> I'm still working on how to quickly do water changes on my 14. It feels like that is all I do these days once I get home from work! It doesn't help I have had at least 2 in QT for the last month for various ailments which translates into daily water changes for them.


2 in QT? lol try having like 5 or more. Right now I have 6 that need daily water changes and mediciation every single day. its not that bad, takes like 15-20 mins out my day lol.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> The DT female looks just like my ST, Veil... I think I pointed that out on a different thread... well anyways, you should breed her w a tricolor betta like this (see below). Veil and this guy were a sibling pair, so this is the color your female is suited to!


Yes! I know! I actually have two from same breeder as the female, but unforunately one has REALLY bad torn fins and the other, not too bad but still torn  They would of been perfect! But I have to look around my room and see what I can match up lol if not, I am willingly to wait until I find the perfect male.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Yes! I know! I actually have two from same breeder as the female, but unforunately one has REALLY bad torn fins and the other, not too bad but still torn  They would of been perfect! But I have to look around my room and see what I can match up lol if not, I am willingly to wait until I find the perfect male.


Are they from Koblarp 1960? That's where I got mine... ya my male is real pretty in that pic. Now he bites his fins excessively!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> 2 in QT? lol try having like 5 or more. Right now I have 6 that need daily water changes and mediciation every single day. its not that bad, takes like 15-20 mins out my day lol.


I must be doing something wrong because it takes me way longer... :doh!:


----------



## RobsCTBettas (Apr 19, 2011)

i love your dragon!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They are all very beautiful, congratulations! Did you buy the white platinum from Interbettas? I think he might be my boy's brother then!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

o: I would love to see pictures of a legit betta wall. ^^ I would like to have one some day.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> actually 42 males & 8 females now  LOL


Thats so awesome!


----------

